# Beginning workouts.



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

So at 59, I am about worn out....but, in the interest of loosing weight and getting moving again, I decided to start exercising regularly again. Also, the dieting. 

No sugar. No Cokes. No candy. No cake. Just about removed bread from my diet. Half portions. 

And I am down 8 pounds in 2 weeks. 

We have a rower and a Schwinn Airdyne....and I am following the interval method of riding the air bike. 20 seconds full on, rest for 20, then 20, rest, and so on. 6 sets so far...makes me feel like I have been beat with a ball bat. On to the rowing machine, and 4 minutes at high resistance...continuously. 

This is just the start....but after the rowing exercise, I get up and move easily...amazing...and my BP checked 20 minutes later is down 20 points. 

This is morning routine, I am kind of thinking 2 a day.....thoughts?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> This is morning routine, I am kind of thinking 2 a day.....thoughts?


My thoughts are....keeping in mind the brain surgery you had, have you had a full physical and talked with your doctor about your new exercise plan?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah...what the hell do doctors know anyway? Lol. My doc would be happy if I weighed 185...what I weighed as a senior in high school.....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Twice a day. No comment on the routine.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

My advice is to leave some in the tank. Wait until your weight loss starts to stall before going to two a day. Going full tilt now will yield great results for the short term but you're more likely to burn yourself out quickly and/or adapt to that level of stimulus and need to ramp things up even further down the road. That is just my unfounded gut feeling of course... lots of experience yo-yo dieting though. You need to think about what is sustainable long term.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Personally I wouldn’t push it too hard and keep up your routine that you’re doing now because you’re having success. Instead of a second workout I would include a second period of physical activity such as going for a walk or something like that. 

when your workouts are becoming easy then start bumping up the activity, intensity, duration etc. etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Maybe just go for a walk as your second workout. Just get your heart rate up a bit. Wouldn’t push too hard right out of the gate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

TheConstruct said:


> That is just my unfounded gut feeling of course... lots of experience yo-yo dieting though. You need to think about what is sustainable long term.



In just 2 weeks, I have noticed a change in my desire for certain foods....I had a Coke with dinner last Friday night...could not finish it. I am no craving sweets now. Don't miss bread, and I usually eat sandwiches as a snack, or lunch. 

My goal is to get sweets to be like smoking. It can't hurt to cut out all sugar and most carbs. But.....how do you get rid of starchy foods?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had an epigastric hernia in the middle of my stomach for 20 years and every time I get a little heavy around the waist it becomes constricted and I feel terrible.

I'm not in horrible shape but I'm not in great shape either in my normal lifting is almost non-existent because of shoulder pain and my stomach.

On that note no matter how many calories I burn at work I decided I need to start some cardio type of exercises to get that extra fat off otherwise it won't go anywhere with that gone I can concentrate on other physical activity.

Twice a day is a lot if you're working in between.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh and I'm really trying to skip breads, pasta and beer..

Tall order


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Pasta will be the tough one. And potatoes. I could not care less if I ever drink a beer again, and I will miss wine, but I can have an occasional glass. 

Ice cream.....Blue Bell Dutch Chocolate and the Home Made Vanilla.....coke floats.....wow. Sad now.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Well good for you and enjoy the results. I am 51 and a year ago i was 208lbs. I said enough and made changes, exercising and eating better, and hopefully less too. I am now 185lbs. 

Go steady as you will see initial results fast and then you can become complacent and stall. Then you will need to get re-motivated for the long haul. 

Enjoy the results, i highly suggest paying attention to you internal (blood / labs) numbers, yea that means seeing the doc annually, as that is where the true benefit of your efforts will show up. 

I wish you the best, you will feel better than ever, go for the slow and steady route. Don't think of it as a diet with an end in sight but more of a lifestyle change.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohio painter said:


> ...Don't think of it as a diet with an end in sight but more of a lifestyle change.


It's the only way.

Lifestyle change. 

It's not the destination, it's the journey.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ohio painter said:


> Don't think of it as a diet with an end in sight but more of a lifestyle change.


So... you're saying he needs to start wearing dresses and hanging out at the Blue Oyster?



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol...no oysters. No dresses either. 

5 minutes rowing, 10 reps on the air bike. Ouch!


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Barbell work, nothing crazy, just the basic compounds.


Squat, Bench, Deadlift, Overhead Press, Rows, Pullups.


It will get you stronger, encourage muscle growth/retention, get your heart rate up a bit, and shouldn't beat you up too bad.


I attribute deadlifting to basically fixing my "bad back" that I would get in the winter from not moving around enough.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I liked the deep stretching of Romanian/ stiff legged deadlifts when I started doing that.
Never did them in all my years since high school and can honestly say it really pumped my chest and breathing.  I also think it contributed to a pec tear by my shoulder connection so I backed off and fell out of routine.

Weight are still a favorite of mine.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've just started taking the dog for walks and generally moving around more at home.

Like most of us, I get a decent workout at work, but don't really get the blood flowing.

It sounds silly compared to guys like Jaws and thier heavy wieght programs, but Ive started using light barbells as I watch TV. Behind the back feels good and seems to be helping my shoulder pain if I don't over do it.

Just getting the muscles moving is making a huge difference mentally for me. That and a new bed has helped a lot of nagging pain go away.

Also lost about 14 pounds and am eating more. I was steady at 250-51 for years. Now I am holding around 236-8. Not huge, but it's a big breakthrough for me.

I keep telling my wife if I lose any more wieght I'll be known as "that skinny guy" around town.

She is pretty convinced that won't happen. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have been rowing 2500 meters and doing 10 intervals on the airbike. It is helping my blood pressure for sure, 12 pounds off so far.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So Jo did you ever hear of or speak with one of these "Functional Doctors".

Some say it's snake oil holistic treatment but I'm considering going to one. If your body is fighting inflammation somewhere in the form of a rash or some kind of reaction they find out the root cause and help you diet these problems away.

like I said I've heard mixed results but maybe a good thing you cutting sugar is enormous. That appears to be the route calls to a lot of inflammation and it's in everything we use


----------

